# Puppy Dreams?



## Sailorswife87 (Oct 19, 2008)

When we got our lab at 9 weeks old he had a lot of puppy dreams since they he doesn't have as many but still has them at 5mo's he barks growls runs and whines in them.
Enough that sometimes we have to call out his name because he wakes us up.

Does anyone else's dog still have puppy dreams?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

J.C. is a big dreamer. He's always chasing something. I love it when he's sniffing things in his dreams. His little nose just wiggles soooo much and it's so cute. He doesn't growl very often though. The first time he did it scared me, but we're used to it now.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Donatello dreams a lot too. Some nights he dreams quite frequently, then other nights it's just a quickie. Usually his dreams are the usual, legs twitching, lips quivering, slight grunts and growls, and then it's over... But sometimes I witness what seems like he's having "nightmares". He'll start making sounds, like whimpering like a puppy, which is different then his whimpering now; He'll whimper and start quivering like he's terrified. : ( It's kind of sad, because the first thing that pops into my mind is he's having a nightmare of his previous owners beating and abusing him. : ( He's had a few of these nightmares and sometimes they wake him up, and just like a child woken by a night-terror, he'll wiggle and shove himself as close to me as he can. It's sad, but comforting to me, and him, because shortly thereafter he's sound asleep.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby goes into REM sleep VERY quickly and frequently. She starts with her feet twitching, and nose wiggling. Sometime her tail starts to wag like crazy, her ears will move, and if she's having a really great dream, she'll "yip". Occasionally she will let out a funny low growl, or even chew or suck.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine used to dream a lot (at 2-3 years of age) but now at 3 1/2 almsot never. Not sure why, maybe she is not getting the same quaility of sleep with her different exercise level at this time of year. As for the nightmares (or apparent nightmares) she has had some of those in the past too. I always woke her up gently, petted her and told her to "go to sleep now." That always seemed to end the nightmare which probably bothered me more than it bothered her. It might have been a bad idea if she then associated the bad dream with me, but that does not seem to be the case, and ending the nightmare allows me to get back to sleep.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

My oldest dreams a lot - more as she gets older. I like to think she's chasing bunnies, but she could be getting chased.... It's hard to say!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Chloe does!!

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=OYk0o-0_Ik4&feature=channel_page


You can hear the noise she makes at the beginning if you turn it up, its like a muffled barking.
Then "running" with her paws.

aha and YES she always snores like that when she sleeps ... I dont notice it anymore (guess I got used to it lol)


----------

